# rebel t5i --> Canon EOS 70D?



## echoyjeff222 (Jan 19, 2015)

How big are the differences between these two cameras? I've been borrowing the rebel t5i and I have a pretty good handle on it now, but they recently added the 70D as an option, which I'm guessing is better. How difficult is it to handle / learn?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2015)

Specifications - Canon EOS 70D vs Canon Rebel T5i

I'd say the 70d is equal or better in every aspect.  Most notably will be autofocus system (especially video), focus points, top lcd screen, better viewfinder in my opinion.


----------



## iolair (Jan 20, 2015)

The 50D/60D/70D/7D/5D cameras have more nicely laid out controls than the rebel series; if you're doing a lot of photography this is convenient and timesaving.

The 70D has incredibly good autofocus when using video or live view.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 20, 2015)

t5i has very old sensor technology, not impressive in low light or dynamic range.
The 70D is a small upgrade on this sensor, a little more MP, little better low light performance.
You do get a much better AF system
Faster FPS and the extra control dial.

If forced to go with one of the two I would choose the 70D

But honestly if I would go with a Canon crop sensor camera then the 7D II would be my only choice! not cheap but well worth the investment!!


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 20, 2015)

Canon has several product ranges.  

All "Rebel" bodies are in the "entry" level range.  If the Rebel body has an "i" suffix in the model (e.g. T5i) then it's in the upper end of that entry range.  If it lacks the "i" suffix (e.g. T5) then it's in the lower end of that entry range.  

Canon has a mid-level / prosumer range of camera bodies.  All of these bodies have two numeric digits in the model number.  E.g. 70D, 60D, 50D, ... all the way to 10D.  The 70D is the latest, but they do still market the 60D (even though that model was introduced several years ago.)  These are bodies which start to introduce features found in the pro bodies (like a top LCD, a large selection dial on the rear of the body (that all pro bodies have but all Rebel bodies lack).  But they ALSO retain some of the entry level features of the Rebel bodies (like "scene" based modes).  Canon also adds some build quality features such as some weather-sealed treatment (they are NOT waterproof.  Weather-sealed implies that if the camera is splashed, gets some rain on it, etc. that it'll be ok -- although this assumes you are ALSO using a weather-sealed lens and the vast majority of lenses are not weather sealed.  Most of Canon's high end "L" series lenses are weather-sealed.

Canon's higher end bodies have just one numeric digit in the model number.  E.g. the 7D & 7D II, the 6D, the 5D III, and the 1D X (the 1D X is the flagship body).  With the exception of the 6D, these are arguably "pro" level bodies.  The 7D bodies are optimized for high-speed shooting (sports/action).  The 5D III is a high-end full-frame body.  The 1D X is the highest end body, which is full frame, but blazingly fast (faster than the 7D bodies).  The 7D II, 5D III, and 1D X all have very advanced focusing systems.  These higher end bodies don't bother to include the entry-level features such as "scene" based shooting modes (pros would never bother to use them.)

The 6D is a bit special in that it's actually a full-frame body designed to have a lower entry-price (normally full-frame bodies have price tags of at least $2k for the body only... and often closer to $3k and up).  The 6D is about $1800 -- which is cheap for a "full frame" body.  

In answer to your question... is the 70D better than the Rebel T5i?  Yes, absolutely it is.  It's better in pretty much every way.  It has a new sensor which is capable of performing "phase detection" type auto-focus directly on the sensor itself and this allows it to do continuous auto-focus during video WITHOUT having to do "focus hunt".  It also has a vastly better focus system (19 AF points -- all "cross type", vs. the T5i's 9 "cross-type" points.).  It has better body build with weather-sealing.  It has a better control layout with more instant-access buttons to get at features you'd change frequently without having to go through menus.  It has the rear-dial that Rebel bodies don't have which allows much faster access to controls.


----------



## _closet_gamer_ (Aug 10, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Canon has several product ranges.
> 
> All "Rebel" bodies are in the "entry" level range.  If the Rebel body has an "i" suffix in the model (e.g. T5i) then it's in the upper end of that entry range.  If it lacks the "i" suffix (e.g. T5) then it's in the lower end of that entry range.
> 
> ...



First off, this is my very first post/reply on this forum. I didn't want to start a new thread when I'm sure my question has been asked a million times. Your reply to the OP is very close to the info I need but I also need some opinions from the lovely people of this forum! Here it is: My wife has an entry level rebel camera with two lenses that are decent (still entry level). She has shot 2 weddings and a couple handful of family portraits. She is also a very talented nature photographer as that is how she spends a majority of her free time with her camera. We are looking for a new camera and I would be taking over her old rebel. Currently my top choice is the 70D as it is somewhat newer and has some cool features but she would not be taking advantage of the video features. We don't have the money to upgrade to the premier line of cameras but should we consider getting a full frame camera body? Getting a full framed body would mean we have to get two new lenses as well (short zoom and long zoom). So that's my predicament with the 70D we could still use her long zoom and get a nice short zoom(17-55 is usm?) or spend a lot more on a full framed body and two lenses. Any suggestions or advice would be awesome!


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 16, 2015)

Any suggestions or advice would be awesome![/QUOTE]

Yes, worry less about the model of camera you have, and concern yourself with other things as well, like what program you'll learn how to use to crop and edit  what kind of printer you'll use and what type of frames and mats you will be able to afford for your prints and then if you have money left over think about lenses and lighting also, read photo books and watch instructional videos. Getting your money's worth camera back wise will depend more  on you knowing how to use your camera's various functions than how much you spend on those great functions.

P.S. I have the t5i and still don`t feel I`ve mastered it, and certainly haven`t outgrown it. In fact, I`m still not done being impressed as to the capabilities of image stabilization. Plus I have the 18-55 and 55-250 and they work great, If I could have another lens it`d be the 10-18 as I`ve never owned an ultrawide and it`s only 400 bucks and if I was in the market for another back and I already had a t5i I`d get another t5i, and I`d be able to explain her through a menu over the phone.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

January thread.


----------



## Dao (Sep 17, 2015)

_closet_gamer_ said:


> First off, this is my very first post/reply on this forum. I didn't want to start a new thread when I'm sure my question has been asked a million times. Your reply to the OP is very close to the info I need but I also need some opinions from the lovely people of this forum! Here it is: My wife has an entry level rebel camera with two lenses that are decent (still entry level). She has shot 2 weddings and a couple handful of family portraits. She is also a very talented nature photographer as that is how she spends a majority of her free time with her camera. We are looking for a new camera and I would be taking over her old rebel. Currently my top choice is the 70D as it is somewhat newer and has some cool features but she would not be taking advantage of the video features. We don't have the money to upgrade to the premier line of cameras but should we consider getting a full frame camera body? Getting a full framed body would mean we have to get two new lenses as well (short zoom and long zoom). So that's my predicament with the 70D we could still use her long zoom and get a nice short zoom(17-55 is usm?) or spend a lot more on a full framed body and two lenses. Any suggestions or advice would be awesome!



Maybe you should start a new thread.


----------

